# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  Дорога Любви

## VETER NAMERENJA

*Каково начало, таков и конец*
*Каковы встречи, таковы и речи*
*Каково веется, таково и мелется.



*У этих пословиц один смысл. И если перевести его на праздник, то от его начала зависит и продолжение.


*Момент встречи универсальный и для свадьбы, и для юбилея с некоторыми интерпретациями.*



 С первых минут праздника мы приглядываемся к гостям, к их настрою,  к их активности. А они с этогоже момента начинают оценивать нас.

  И каждый раз после этой встречи, когда гости участвуют практически все, получают возможность выплеснуть свои эмоции по поводу праздника, высказать своё отношение к его героям, каждый раз замечаешь,как спадает с них напряжение, как дарят они тебе свои улыбки и рушится стена напряжённости. А самые главные люди на празднике, попав в волну любви,переживают неповторимые эмоции.


 Для этого момента не надо заставлять гостей что-то держать в руках, чем-то размахивать, что-то разворачивать.  Требуется только дорожка-баннер,  яркая, красивая, по которой пойдут молодожёны или юбиляр. Не бойтесь, заказывайте себе такой реквизит. Своей универсальностью он сотню раз себя окупит.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4693937.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4686769.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


*В комплекте*

Два варианта текста, для свадьбы и юбилея.
Музыкальное оформление.
Макет дорожки.
Видео.

*Стоимость - 800 руб

 За реквизитами в личку*

----------


## черника

Очень красивый и душевный момент! И действительно универсальный - гости хоть на юбилее, хоть на свадьбе проникаются сердечностью момента и с удовольствием наблюдают за происходящим, а виновники торжества купаются в атмосфере любви! Да и фотографы с видеооператорами скажут вам спасибо за такую встречу.

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Очень красивый момент.Шикарная банерная дорожка,которую можно использовать и на свадьбах и на юбилеях.
Ирина большое спасибо за такую красоту,пользуюсь несколько лет банерной дорожкой,и до сих пор гости "ахают" когда её разворачиваю.

----------


## Еленка1976

Я стала счастливой обладательницей Дороги Любви.ВСЁ!!!!!!!!!!! Вопрос со встречей у меня отпал, точно знаю, что в городе ни у кого такой дорожки нет.*Ирина,* спасибо! В субботу обкатаю на юбилее.

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Ирина, спасибо огромное за эту красивую,тёплую встречу!!! С ней я чувствую себя  крутым профи, способным с первого мгновения задать тон всему празднику!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Еленка1976*, 
*ведущая Наталья*, 

Мне очень приятно читать ваши слова. Спасибо от души.
Удачи вам, девочки!

----------

spevackina (09.11.2017)

----------


## mar16

Все гениальное – просто… И все в моменте встречи очень просто и лаконично…Но ведь сама-то не додумалась…
А здесь встреча, предложенная Мастером ( я только так называю Ирину- Ветерка), опробованная и обкатанная ею много раз… У меня гости были такие разные -  которых просто не собрать, были и такие, которым не терпелось выпить поскорее, были те, у которых настроение было ужасное из-за тяжелых своих проблем, но…Такая встреча всех гостей расшевелила, глаза посветлели…Главное – такая встреча сразу объединила такую разношерстную компанию, такая встреча дала звонкий настрой на праздник….А реакция моей юбилярши – глаза засверкали, она засмеялась и закричала от восторга, искупавшись в любви своих гостей… (А слова юбилярши перед праздником были такие: « Никаких встреч, я очень стесняюсь, мне будет неудобно и т.д.)
Ирина, спасибо за такую встречу…

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Наташа, я рада, что у тебя всё получилось. И особенно ценно, что смогла такую разношерстную компанию сразу организовать. И очень приятно, что я чуть-чуть тебе помогла.

----------


## Lillchen

> Шикарная банерная дорожка,


А можно узнать из какого материалла такая дорожка и где их покупать или заказывать.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Lillchen*, 

Это баннер. Видели рекламные щиты, плакаты... Такая яркая полиграфия напечатанная на специальной баннерной ткани. Размер этой дорожки 3,5м на 1м.

----------


## вера денисенко

Ирочка,спасибо тебе за такой красивый,и душевный материал!!!!я пока ещё его не опробовала,нет заказов,но если будут то обязательно включу его в программу!!!!

----------

